# RSS News Feeds > RSS News Feeds >  Lost or Stolen: Stolen: John Sullivan A Model, All Black, Very Un

## NewsFetcher

A lost or stolen instrument notice has been posted on the Mandolin Cafe Classifieds:

Ad #47724 posted 04/28/2011 - Please be on the alert for a black A-model made by John Sullivan (2004, I think?) which was stolen 4/28 from my car in a parking garage in Carlsbad CA. Very unique instrument, with ebony tuning pegs and custom ebony pickguard, in a black Travelite ca ...

See full ad desciption...

----------


## dmscholl

Hi,
For anyone who is interested, my stolen Sullivan A-model surfaced recently at a flea market in San Diego. The person who purchased it there contacted me after finding the notice that I had placed in the Mandolin Cafe Classifieds. The case had been stripped but the mandolin didn't look like it had been touched.

Thank you to everyone out there on the Cafe for sending me good wishes and putting out good vibes for the recovery of this fine instrument. Karma works!

----------


## Steve-o

That's wonderful news, especially the fact that it was not used or damaged.  Hats off to the honest buyer, a real class act!

----------


## djweiss

Great news, Donna.  Glad to hear you got it back...

-Darren Weiss

----------


## sunburst

Whew! Another Sullivan stolen and returned to it's owner! Glad you got it back!

----------


## William Smith

That is awesome news,,,I remember a few years ago my uncles banjo and his guitar was stolen,,someone found him months later and returned the banjo,they found it by or in a dumpster!,luckily he had paperwork inside saying it was his,,but the guitar has never turned up!,,it was my grandpas,it was a 70's Gibson Drednaught with a Martin top he put on it,mahogany everything else,,sounded great pry cause of the scalloped bracein he put in it,,,I should place an add and see if it surfaces!,,been gone about 15 years... :Frown:

----------


## Denny Gies

Great story and even better ending.  That guy who got it back to you should be recognized as a hero.

----------


## JeffD

When I was younger I would hear the phrase "restores your faith in humanity".  I had no clue what it mean.

The normal bumps and bruises, thwarted expectations, and exposure to the internet over the years have made me fairly cynical. So now I am prepared to understand the full weight and meaning of that phrase  "restores your faith in humanity".

Good news indeed.

----------


## Bob Gray

Fantastic! I know how you must be feeling - Great! What a blessing to recover another of John's instruments. And much credit must be given to Scott and the Cafe for providing this valuable central clearinghouse that makes it easy for somebody who is suspicious about a stolen instrument to quickly identify the owner. Congratulations! And please don't leave it in any more locked cars!  :Smile:

----------


## SternART

> And much credit must be given to Scott and the Cafe for providing this valuable central clearinghouse that makes it easy for somebody who is suspicious about a stolen instrument to quickly identify the owner.


Yes indeed!

----------


## plackaff

The Sullivan Instruments come with a un-stated guarantee, I think John keeps watch.  The "don't f**k with me" attitude carries on as Caleb, and Bob Gray can attest!  Happy for you Donna, I knew it would be back.

----------


## TomBrisk

This one? 

'JoAnn'



-Tom




> Hi,
> For anyone who is interested, my stolen Sullivan A-model surfaced recently at a flea market in San Diego. The person who purchased it there contacted me after finding the notice that I had placed in the Mandolin Cafe Classifieds. The case had been stripped but the mandolin didn't look like it had been touched.
> 
> Thank you to everyone out there on the Cafe for sending me good wishes and putting out good vibes for the recovery of this fine instrument. Karma works!

----------

